# My Christmas card 2013



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I painted this and had some printed. Now I am adding the hoar frost glitter. It takes a long time but I like to make my own cards.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW; your card looks magnificant, and I can't believe you made it! Absoloutely beautiful; great job.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful! You are very talented. Can I send you my address?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

really beautiful...be so nice framed


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow! the card is beautiful!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That's a beeeeautiful card and so life like! You have captured the realistic pose of these majestic deer! I hate it that it's deer season now. I understand that there are too many and that people eat the meat but they are so majestic, I just can't stand the thought of killing these sweet gentle creatures!


----------



## Bert's Best (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautifully painted!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I would frame that - spectacular!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

They are really lovely. You are so talented!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful. I have a friend who does the same thing every year so I know how time consuming it is. I cherish each one because it is so special. You are amazing!!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh, just wonderful. I envy your talent.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabulous, better than can be bought in the shops and is worth framing. Very talented.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very Pretty. You are talented.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! I do this also..in watercolor.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your card is gorgeous


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. So talented.


----------



## retired52 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow..wish we had a like button here!!!!...


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful,I love it. :-D :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful card ~ you are very talented! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

You are very talented. I would be honored to receive a hand made card, the time and effort make them so special.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What talent,beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's beautiful and will be a treasure to the people who receive it!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

It's beautiful, great job!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your card is gorgeous.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

How lovely! The recipients will treasure the work of art you're sharing with them.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow I wish I was a friend of yours receiving your beautiful creation. Absolutely lovely !


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

What lucky friends you have! Wonderful card.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your card is beautiful and special..lucky are those people who receive them.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Love it! What a beautiful greeting card.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Gorgeous card! The glitter makes it pop!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You are a real artist. The card is beautiful. I would make a bigger picture and frame for the wall.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Besutiful Junebjh!


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Great job! They look like the deer that travel through my backyard.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love this idea. My watercolor teacher mentioned taking a painting we've done and making it into cards but I had forgotten that. Of course, your painting is better than anything I have ever done and I love the sparkly addition. Love to see more.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Such talent. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

junebjh said:


> I painted this and had some printed. Now I am adding the hoar frost glitter. It takes a long time but I like to make my own cards.[/quote
> 
> You are so talented. Beautiful card.


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

We have Leaning Tree co. out here near Boulder-I bet they would love to se your designs!!! Your work looks every bit if not better than some of their cards. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice .. thanks for sharing


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

junebjh said:


> I painted this and had some printed. Now I am adding the hoar frost glitter. It takes a long time but I like to make my own cards.


Just beautiful!!!
Jane


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. Everyone will be thrilled to get them.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

You are quite an artist. I love your card.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful !


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I painted this and had some printed. Now I am adding the hoar frost glitter. It takes a long time but I like to make my own cards.


not to mention expensive. I used to make mine but stopped because of the expense. Your card is lovely


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I painted this and had some printed. Now I am adding the hoar frost glitter. It takes a long time but I like to make my own cards.


It's awesome...Thanks for sharing.HUGS


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

you have a great talent - gorgeous card


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

fantastic! Love it.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> That's a beeeeautiful card and so life like! You have captured the realistic pose of these majestic deer! I hate it that it's deer season now. I understand that there are too many and that people eat the meat but they are so majestic, I just can't stand the thought of killing these sweet gentle creatures!


=============

I feel the same way.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, love it.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW that is awesome! Great job


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

You did an amazing job painting. Thanks for sharing. Mary


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like my back yard deer. I have a family that come through every night.
Your art work is breath taking. What treasures you have created.
Merry Christmas


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful. I would certainly frame this and keep it on display all year.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

what medium do you use; do you use watercolors


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

This picture was done in pastels. I have done several dog portraits in pastels and made them into Christmas cards and sold 200 for greyhound and lurcher rescue .


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you scan your painting onto your computer, and print them out onto cardstock or do you send them out and have a professional printer do it. Your friends and relatives must love receiving them.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a very friendly printing firm in the next village who scans them in and prints them when he's satisfied with the colour reproduction. I wouldn't have the knowledge to print the inside and back as well.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

oh, they must come out so beautiful.


----------



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice, a job well done. Great to see all new ideas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is not a card. It is a fantastic work of art> Love everything about it.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow thank you everyone for all your nice comments. Art is very therapeutic like knitting.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

do you do other paintings..watercolors?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I do acrylics, watercolours, oil and pastel. I keep getting asked to do commissions in pastel so haven't done any of the others for some months. Do you paint? I would love to see some other people's work.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Ohooooh, that is so beautiful! You are a real artist!


----------

